# World of tanks benchmark Thread



## Panagianus (21. Februar 2014)

Ch wollte hiet mal so eienn World of Tanks benchmark sammelthread eröffnen, da ich soetwas hier noch nicht gefunden habe.
Hier bitte keine Diskussionen sondern nur Beiträge in folgendem Stil: 
Durchschnitts Fps  Auflösung  Einstellungen   Graka Cpu

Ich fang dann mal an:
Ca. 50fps | 1366x720 | niedrig no aa | i7 3517u gt630m dell 15z ultrabook


----------



## Frontline25 (21. Februar 2014)

Okay 

Ca.48-80 fps meist bei 50-60 | 2560x1440| alles maxxed ausser Fxaa| Signatur

und beim streamen so 28-40 fps


----------



## retlaw97 (21. Februar 2014)

Ungefähr 70-90 fps bei 1920x1080p, alles max bis auf Schatten (sind komplett aus), i5 4670k GTX 770


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2014)

ca. 54-110 FPS(ja nach Karte und wieviele Panzer gleichzeitig im Bild sind. / Auflösung: 1920x1080@60Hz / Grafikeinstellungen: Floradichte: Aus, sonst alles auf Maximum

*Hardware:*
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 580 Phantom
CPU: Core i7 3820 @ 4x 3,6Ghz
RAM: 4x4GB(16GB) Corsair Dominator GT 9-11-10-28 @ 2109Mhz
Mainboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. Februar 2014)

100-120fps / Auflösung: 1920x1080@60hz/ Grafikeinstellungen: alles max inkl FXAA

Grafikkarte: Palit Gtx 760 Jetstream 2Gb
CPU: Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.4Ghz
Ram: 8gb Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3


----------



## DocVersillia (24. Februar 2014)

50- 70 FPS, alles max ink. FXAA, in Full Hd, Xeon 1230 V3 @ 3,7GHz, Radeon 7950


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. März 2014)

>100 <130 fps | 1920x1080 | Alles auf Max bis auf Motion blur (aus) und FXAA (auch aus), dafür den SMAA Injector am laufen | i7 3770k @3,9 ghz (Brocken 2) | GTX 770 @ 1280mhz
Ab und zu habe ich die CPU auch auf 4,3 Ghz, dann häufiger fps ~ 120-130


----------



## Hakkepeter0815 (29. März 2014)

Habe ma nen rechner zusammengeschraubt..un zwar

Amd athlon x2 4400+
4gb ram
Un ne gute alte nvidea gtx 260

Wollt aus spaß ma sehen was die alten kompos hergeben..also wot egal welche einstellung nich mehr wie 20fps..komisch musst eig laut wot locker laufen..im verglauch wt auf hoch reicht die fps locker 50 un nie unter 40 geiler fasching..kann mir das einer erklären


----------



## Hakkepeter0815 (29. März 2014)

Ahso auflösung  1920x1080  hi hi


----------



## raceandsound (1. April 2014)

Q6600@3,0Ghz
4GB RAM
Gigabyte 7870 OC
1920x1080 ~mittlere Details, Schatten aus, 45-60 fps

Asus L50VN
Intel Core 2 Duo T9400@2,7Ghz
4GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9650M GT
1680x1050 ~mittlere Details, Schatten aus, 35-60 fps

neuer Standrechner folgt in Kürze...^^


----------

